# Does Scotland have a Litchfields/SVM equivalent



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

Does Scotland have a Litchfield/SVM equivalent?
I am guessing not, because I can't find anything about a GTR specialist up here.
I don't need anything doing to the car but it would be nice to have an option that doesn't involve a 500 mile trip each way.
I am pretty far North.

Cheers
Kilted

P.S. Sorry about the spelling mistake in the title. I can't seem to change it.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I and others use Duncan at hypertech.he's based in bonnybridge 
01324 812212


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nobles in Edinburgh are Scotlands registered GT-R HPC.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Nobles in Edinburgh are Scotlands registered GT-R HPC.



Hardly an SVM/Litchfield equivalent are they!

If you're just looking for an alternative servicing centre to HPC, I'm pretty sure most people can change the oils for you. However if you're wanting mods done, just flat bed the car to SVM/Litchfields, its surprisingly cheap and you'll be guaranteed to be in safe hands.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

robsm said:


> Hardly an SVM/Litchfield equivalent are they!



Oh i am sorry for giving another option to save a 500 mile round trip!!, as i am guessing he got his car from Middlehursts.
Seeing that garages with GT-R experience up here are thin on the ground it's good to have ALL options whether that be HPC or not.......or is that just a stupid thought??


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

professor matt said:


> I and others use Duncan at hypertech.he's based in bonnybridge
> 01324 812212


+ 1

Hypertech are GTC prefer Scottish garage. fully experienced with fitting downpipes, injectors and flow testing, intakes, data-logging and have own dynodynamics


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Kilted GTR said:


> Does Scotland have a Litchfield/SVM equivalent?
> I am guessing not, because I can't find anything about a GTR specialist up here.
> I don't need anything doing to the car but it would be nice to have an option that doesn't involve a 500 mile trip each way.
> I am pretty far North.
> ...


where are you based Kilted?


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I will keep Hypertech in mind. I am thinking mainly when the pads and discs need changed. I am not willing to put OEM pads and discs on, especially when Nissan refuse to replace cracked discs and pads.

I test drove a car at Nobles and they were great. I would definitely go back there.


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

duka said:


> where are you based Kilted?


I am based in the capital of the Highlands, Inverness.
I've not seen another GTR up here yet but I have heard there are a couple around here somewhere.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Kilted GTR said:


> Does Scotland have a Litchfield/SVM equivalent?
> I am guessing not, because I can't find anything about a GTR specialist up here.
> I don't need anything doing to the car but it would be nice to have an option that doesn't involve a 500 mile trip each way.
> I am pretty far North.
> ...


Wallace Performance in Aberdeen are specialists in the Evo world, run a few time attack evos themselves and are very highly regarded.

I have seen a few GTR's there, so they do carry out work on them so worth giving them a bell and asking.

Leo


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

give Calum @ Checkpoint a call

Welcome to Checkpoint - A Bosch Car Service Centre | Affordable quality you can trust ? for all


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Do checkpoint have past experience/track record of R35 servicing?


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

The guy who does all the mapping for Checkpoint cars "the dentist" has GTR, and Callum did a fair bit of work on that if I remember correctly.

Give him a call, he'll be happy to talk to you about it with no BS


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

turbob12 said:


> The guy who does all the mapping for Checkpoint cars "the dentist" has GTR, and Callum did a fair bit of work on that if I remember correctly.
> 
> Give him a call, he'll be happy to talk to you about it with no BS



Why is he called "the dentist"?


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

because he's a dentist to trade.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Kilted GTR said:


> I am based in the capital of the Highlands, Inverness.
> I've not seen another GTR up here yet but I have heard there are a couple around here somewhere.


Hey Kilted, I live in Aberdeen but as the girlfriend lives up your way I'm in Inverness a fair bit when I'm in the country. I know I've been spotted. I'll keep an eye out for you.

Ally


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

As mentioned, speak to Calum at Checkpoint in Arbroath, top guy and been working on Skylines for years....Did all the work on my R33 GTR second to none on being meticulous, I used to travel 3 hour round trip to get work done! one of the cleanest garages ive ever been too..

He's worked with Sam "The dentist" for many years, Calum has also worked on Sam's R35, should be able to help....I believe Sam mapped his own R35, so cant see it being a problem for him to install Gearbox software updates...


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

I remember Sam, The Dentist, from the MLR. In fact, i even bought an Evo 8 off him. A very knowledgeable guy, someone along the lines of John/ Thistle. I didnt know Sam had a GT-R, but i would see that as being good news for the lads in Scotland, regards, SIMON.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

sam did indeed have a 35 he bought it just to tune it with the cobb but he sold it last year

he had it down at craill for a few tests 

he also mapped it with just a ypipe and made 606bhp and think it was 600ft of torque 

he was on here also


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

come on guys the op asked the question a year ago!!!!!!!!:lamer:

sams map's where very crude

we where running faster times with 20 less hp

10.7 vs 11.3:smokin:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Sam's maps were probably close to my maps as we tended to map in a rather similar fashion (which is paying him a compliment) and you did have a few more mods and a bit more practice at Crail in a GTR  I gave him the map off my car a few days after we'd cracked the proper control of the boost solenoid, and recall him getting moderately sideways with it on the right hand uphill that gets water running across it into Fife from the Tay Bridge. Quite a nice curve that. He got busier doing dentistry as I've also got busier doctoring. Nice chap.


----------

